

Instagram to upgrade photos to 1080p on applications - gweijie
http://www.weijieworld.com/instagram-upgrading-their-pictures-up-to-1080p/

======
mikhailt
Just to save someone's time, they're basically bumping the previous 640x640px
resolution to 1080x1080px, not the same as industry-standard 1080p as in
1920x1080px.

